# Excelsis TB Stallion



## Aidey (16 August 2012)

Looking for info on my mare's Sire Excelsis

1986 Bay TB stallion
By Shirley Heights
Out of Sacred Ibis

Would like to know his height plus any photos etc is he still alive/standing at stud etc?

Thanks


----------



## wallykissmas (16 August 2012)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=Excelsis&sex=&color=&dog_breed=any&birthyear=&birthland=.


----------



## Aidey (17 August 2012)

Thanks wallykissmas


----------

